# Lohnt sich mittlerweile Cossacks 3?



## TemplateR (11. November 2017)

Hallo,

letztes Jahr kam "Cossacks 3" endlich raus und die Reviews waren eher so schlecht als recht. Der dritte Teil ist ein Remake des ersten Teiles, was mein Interesse damals aufhorchte. Allerdings hatten mich die Reviews eher abgeschreckt, weil ich doch keine reine 1:1 Gameplay-Kopie haben wollte. So altbacken 

Mittlerweile gibt es ja bis jetzt 5 DLC´s mit neuen Kampagne, Einheiten und mehr. Und meine Frage an euch, die das Spiel auch weiterhin noch zocken: 

Lohnt sich mittlerweile Cossacks 3? Wurden die Bugs bereinigt? Hat sich am Gameplay was getan und moderner gemacht?



Grüße

TemplateR


----------



## 4B11T (11. November 2017)

ob sich das für dich lohnt musst du selbst entscheiden. Ich spiel es regelmäßig und hab Spaß dran. Am Gameplay hat sich nicht viel getan, es ist nach wie vor eine exakte Kopie des Uralt Cossacks 1 (EW / AoW / BtW) nur wurde inzwischen die Balance komplett umgekrempelt, sodass es keine Über-Nationen mehr gibt. Ansonsten technisch auf dem Stand des Jahres 2000, grafisch immerhin 2007 würde ich sagen, Singleplayer extrem langweilig, KI eine Katastrophe, der Spaß kommt einzig aus den Onlinegefechten... such auf Youtube nach "Colourfit", ein absoluter pro und Star der Community, welcher regelmäßig Streams seiner Onlinepartien hochlädt. Da bekommst den besten Eindruck von Spiel und seinem Zustand.


----------

